# How to get villagers to stop wearing an outfit?



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 22, 2020)

I got my Felicity through a trade, and she's been wearing a shirt I really don't want her to wear. It's a custom item someone made and I have given her a few really cute wardrobe options that I would HIGHLY prefer. I have already talked to Isabelle about the shirt she is wearing twice, but she still wears it (not all the time, but every so often). I've never had the issue before of a villager wearing something I didn't want them to wear in previous games. Does it take her a while to stop wearing it? Or is one supposed to be enough? Is there something else I can do?


----------



## Altarium (Apr 22, 2020)

This happens to me all the time, complaining to Isabelle doesn't seem to work properly.

We were discussing this in another thread! Here.


----------



## AppleCat (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm wondering this too, my villagers are wearing a custom pattern from my friends town and it's really annoying bc no matter what even if I report them they keep wearing it every once in a while.  It's irritating bc I don't want them wearing patterns


----------



## InkFox (Apr 22, 2020)

I wish I knew. 
These things spread like wildfire. I keep complaining to Isabelle and gifting them new clothes but there is always one of them to find a way to wear it again and the next day everybody has this very same outfit. My fault really, I put a pattern on display at the Able's for one of my friends (didn't know about the online sharing feature yet), I had completely forgotten about the New Leaf custom design invasion catastrophe, and this is where it all started. I was told to replace the pattern with a hat, but then they all started wearing hats and complaining to Isabelle DOES NOT remove hats... So I put a new design in its place, more neutral because there is no way to delete a custom design once it's on display, you can only replace it with another one, so I'm screwed like, FOREVER. 
I mean if it was like one islander wearing it, ok why not, but the WHOLE island, no way. Why can't we choose whether we want our islanders to wear the custom clothes or not. Why is there no solution to the problem once it has started. Why. Why. Why.


----------



## lulu_kenedy (Dec 21, 2021)

hi! =) i know this was posted over a year ago, but i hope this answer is still useful to some. each villager basically has 32 slots in total, meaning that if you gifted your villager 32 items (clothing or furniture), it would reset your villager's 'inventory', and that villager can't wear or display anything other than one of those 32 items. i hope this makes sense, it's hard to explain, sorry if it's a little confusing! koramora explained this here: 



  at the timestamp 5:18


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 21, 2021)

lulu_kenedy said:


> hi! =) i know this was posted over a year ago, but i hope this answer is still useful to some. each villager basically has 32 slots in total, meaning that if you gifted your villager 32 items (clothing or furniture), it would reset your villager's 'inventory', and that villager can't wear or display anything other than one of those 32 items. i hope this makes sense, it's hard to explain, sorry if it's a little confusing! koramora explained this here:
> 
> 
> 
> at the timestamp 5:18


I believe with the new update, can’t you just complain to Isabelle about the outfit they are wearing? The only thing is they have to be currently in the outfit for it to work. This was a new thing added with the update. It’s a way simpler method if it’s just a single outfit you want a villager to stop wearing. It’s less time consuming than the method shown in the video, for sure. Both work, though.


----------



## lulu_kenedy (Dec 21, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I believe with the new update, can’t you just complain to Isabelle about the outfit they are wearing? The only thing is they have to be currently in the outfit for it to work. This was a new thing added with the update. It’s a way simpler method if it’s just a single outfit you want a villager to stop wearing. It’s less time consuming than the method shown in the video, for sure. Both work, though.



that definitely is a faster method lol, thank you for letting me know! i wasn't aware of that. great news, because my villagers suddenly all started wearing a custom design and i have no idea who it came from. it's...an acquired fashion taste, for sure.


----------

